# Can dogs see ghosts?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Not that I think we have a ghost, but Mandalay has been doing something lately that I find odd.

She growls. At nothing in particular. She is not growling at anyone or anything. She will either be laying at our feet, next to me on the bed, in her bed a few feet from our bed, etc. My point is that none of us are touching her or doing anything to her at the time she starts growling. Had her eyes checked and they seem fine.

Sometimes she wakes in the middle of the night letting out barely audible growls and then will get up to walk the house and when she is satisfied that everything is fine she goes back to bed. 

Just now she was laying about 10 feet from me, awake and looking around (I think she is trying to get me to come take a nap - and I may take her up on it), and then started growling. She got up, walked around looking in rooms, stopped at the babys room and listened since her door is closed sine the baby is napping and out the windows/doors and then came and layed at my feet. 

Sometimes she will actually get in front of one of us like I would expect her to do if she were protecting us and growl off into space.

I have started saying that she is growling at the ghost again when she does this since none of us see anything.







The thing I dislike about this is that I used to take her growling as a warning and I would get up and look out the windows and usually see someone walking or something, but now it is like to boy who cried wolf. She does this maybe once a day. She may miss a day every once in a while, but for the most part, this happend everyday. Also, her growl never turns into a bark, so I don't think anyone is outside since she would definitely bark.

Could she be hearing the dog down the street (who is always barking at something) and reacting to him with a growl? Could she be hearing the kids breathing/turning over in their sleep?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think animals and babies can see things that we can't. I think, as we grow, our brains rationalize what we see and discard anything that is outside the norm.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think she could be hearing noises that are too faint for us to hear. I know Keeta will often wake up from a sleep growling and barking. I tell her to shush, and if I really, really listen carefully, I may hear a dog barking far away, barely audible. Yet to Keeta, this was a challenge of her space . . . 

Or maybe Mandalay can hear mice in the walls or under the floorboards?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

you never know

I had an animal communicator at me house Brady was freaking out
I think they know or possibly see things we can't


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

they say that cats are the guardian of the underworld...... why not dogs being sensitive?

Not getting into the "ghost" theory as I do believe this is just like religion, everyone believes what they need to believe to be comfortable, however, I do believe that there are EMF's that we do respond to physically.

EMF=Electromagnetic fields can be generated by AC or DC currents. An EMF meter can measure AC electromagnetic fields, which are usually emitted from man-made sources such as electrical wiring, while Gauss meters or magnetometers measure DC fields, which occur naturally in Earth's geomagnetic field and are emitted from other sources where direct current is present.

Do you suffer from symptoms of electrical sensitivity such as headaches, tiredness, poor short term memory, fatigue, depression, nausea, rashes, irritability, or even chronic fatigue syndrome? High-frequency EMF pollution that is carried in wiring has been shown to be the source of electrical sensitivity symptoms for some people. This high-frequency EMF pollution is produced by common household items such as electric motors (found in hair-dryers, blenders, can openers, etc), loose wires, fluorescent lights, transformers, and especially dimmer switches. 

It is possible, she feels or senses these as well! Just another option to it all.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I do believe there are spirits among us 
I love all that kinds of stuff it is very interesting


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

my short answer

Yes


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I also believe in the spirits that are among us as well as angels, that however brings up such emotional debate that as I said, it is a matter of what we need to feel comfortable. I HAVE to believe this as I would go insane with the loss of loved ones. Just makes me feel like those that have passed actually have the ability to visit without the vessel we refer to as a body. Just my opinions on it, however, the more scientific world can explain it away as something as simple as EMF's or bio rythems etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have any doubts that there are "spirits". To many strange things happened when my brother died, when a friends son died, and I hear the same things over and over. 

His cat would stare into space at nothing, something he had never done before. My nephew would stare into space, point and jabber.

And personally, I think "religion" is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I was always taught to avoid subjects like religion, politics and who is related to whom by my mother. Her family LOVED fights!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Dorian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh?







I just voiced my opinion per my own experiences. I don't believe I was picking a fight with anyone or said anything offensive.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

No you didnt Jax! not at all! I just thought I would expand about it as you did bring up a good point.... I dont get angry or frustrated very easy! All good









There are times with typed text that things come off different then what we mean for them to come off. It is always flat and I totally hate that!







I am sorry you thought I might have been upset!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I don't know but your story certainly gave me the goose bumps! I would think that our dogs can and do see/since things like that. While I have never had either of them do what your Mandalay is doing, my cat most certainly does exactly what your Mandalay is doing, while he doesn't growl he will hiss and get all puffy while staring into thin air, freaks me out every time, even my dogs look at him like he's crazy, ha ha!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

The reason I don't believe there is actually any "ghost" like being in the house is because there has been no reason to believe it. Not that I would mind as long as it was not an Amityville situation. lol. Heck, maybe I could get it to help with some housework.









The house I grew up in - the woman was put into a nursing home and shortly thereafter passed. The house was built for her by her DH and her brother when she and her DH were married in 1919, so they were the only ones that ever lived in it. Also, my stepfather went to school with the ladys kids.

My mom and I smelled this strange perfume on and off (that we found horrid) and papers would come off the table (blamed on the wind). Also when they were remodeling the house back to how it was originally (the woman and her DH remodeled in the 50's) things would go missing such as tools and the like (also not unusual).

After the remodel was done the kids came to see the house as they had been telling my stepdad and mom all along how it was when they were kids before their parents remodeled it to help get the originality back. When they were there they mentioned how their mother would have hated the changes back to the original look. They also mentioned to my mom that "her" perfume was the exact XYZ perfume that their mom wore. The prefume they spoke of was not my moms...it was the strange horrid smelling perfume that my mom and I smelled often but never knew where it came from.

One day things were going missing and blowing off the table and my mom was going through the change, so she was moody. She stood in the middle of the living room and said loudly "Ellen, that's enough!"

Nothing ever blew off the table and we never smelled the perfume again. My parents lived in that house for another 10 years or so after that.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe they can.I believe my house is haunted,I can elaborate if anyone wants me to, and my dogs will jump or stare for no reason.I can't say any barking is ghost related because in my area there are too many things they may hear that I can't.My cats also have done things that I believe is a ghost touching them.Numerous times after my Dad passed they would out of the blue jump and run like someone had kicked them in the butt.That would be typical of my Dad as the thought they were a PITA.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

According to my old neighbours they can.

They were a young couple with a baby and a doberman. One day she tells me that her house was haunted and their dog has seen the ghost on many ocasions. The ghost would come in under their front door and the dog would see it and try and protect them. She told me she chaced the ghost to my house because she figured that we did not beleive in them.

She was serious.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe they can, but it's more likely something she heard that you didn't.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWAccording to my old neighbours they can.
> 
> They were a young couple with a baby and a doberman. One day she tells me that her house was haunted and their dog has seen the ghost on many ocasions. The ghost would come in under their front door and the dog would see it and try and protect them. She told me she chaced the ghost to my house because she figured that we did not beleive in them.
> 
> She was serious.


Sounds like a nice neighbor..


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I just saw a commercial on Animal Planet about this. A new show called The Haunted


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SagelfnI just saw a commercial on Animal Planet about this. A new show called The Haunted


Will have to look for that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if they can't see ghost/spirits they can feel them.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

They can see 'ghosts", they can walk in our dreams, and they can still protect us.








Our canine companions are not limited in their thoughts like we are.
I was having a horrible dream one night about a snake. (It was a big nasty snake!!!







I assure you! I only remember seeing it rear up to bite me, when Ilan came from out of the blue and snapped it. (All my dream.) I woke up very quickly from that to find myself face to face with Ilan, who had an intense look that was boring into me.
When she realized that I was okay, she chuffed at me and went and curled up at the end of the bed, which is her spot.
For that moment alone, I am grateful, and I know that she loves this family beyond her "dog self" to the deepest reaches of her soul.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I think animals and babies can see things that we can't. I think, as we grow, our brains rationalize what we see and discard anything that is outside the norm.


This is such an amazing thought!!!
I have always had an open mind and a strong bond with my animals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Emily,
Do you have a baby monitor on? There could be frequency that you can't hear, that Mandalay can...not ruling out the ghost theory.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I was visiting a friend with my boy Snitch when he was about 6 months old. She had told me on several occasions about the basement in this house she was renting being creepy and haunted. Well, we were watching TV and playing ball with Snitch, rolling it into the other room and he'd bring it back. We rolled the ball again and he stopped dead in his tracks in the doorway and stared at the vent that led into the basement. His hackles raised and he started barking and growling. He did this for about a minute, then stopped went to get his ball and wanted to continue playing. He's never done anything like it since.

I'm petsitting at a house right now that has been said to have paranormal activity, they've even had people out to test the house. I stay out of one of the bedrooms, I get headaches in that room and as soon as I get out of that room I am ok. The people who live here told me that their dog has seen the ghost here. I'm a little worried as I've been told the ghost is not very friendly, supposedly it attacked the ex-husband (who was a jerk), but I'm pretty non-threatening so I should be ok.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI believe they can.I believe my house is haunted,I can elaborate if anyone wants me to, and my dogs will jump or stare for no reason.I can't say any barking is ghost related because in my area there are too many things they may hear that I can't.My cats also have done things that I believe is a ghost touching them.Numerous times after my Dad passed they would out of the blue jump and run like someone had kicked them in the butt.That would be typical of my Dad as the thought they were a PITA.


AllieG, Please do elaborate!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Emjworks05
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieGI believe they can.I believe my house is haunted,I can elaborate if anyone wants me to, and my dogs will jump or stare for no reason.I can't say any barking is ghost related because in my area there are too many things they may hear that I can't.My cats also have done things that I believe is a ghost touching them.Numerous times after my Dad passed they would out of the blue jump and run like someone had kicked them in the butt.That would be typical of my Dad as the thought they were a PITA.
> ...


My old house was haunted,even Hubby who isn't a real believer agreed.We would hear doors open and close.One day I was sitting on the floor with the kids when I could have swearn the back door opened.The cat was even sitting right in front of the hall as was I and we both had sight of the door and it did not open.We use to feel someone sit on the bed and hear the steps creak to the upstairs.

Now this house we live in is different.When we moved in it felt empty.After my Dad died in 04 things changed.The cats would stare at nothing and be kicked in the butt and jump.Then One night I am sleeping on the couch and I wake up to this dark male figure lingering beside me.I wave my hands to see if it is real or ghost.It disappears.Another night I wake to find another male figure in white underwear,yes white undies,standing beside the bed.I do the same and it disappears.Another night I'm back on the couch and get woken up to this suffocating feeling with a little girl beside me.That freaked me out,she was trying to kill me I swear.Another night a male friend is staying the night and weeks later we get talking and he informs me that a little girl kissed him one night while he was sleeping here.I asked everyone in the house these times and no one was out of bed.The friend does not believe in ghosts but that changed him a little.You know men they couldn't possibley believe in the unknown..

I have also been to a Psychic and she knew stuff no one else could have known.She knew of things that happened in my house the week before.She knew my feelings and the way my LR is set up.She knew of my brothers death and a personal friends death.
I believe there is something to the other side.We do get visited from time to time.Since my reading my Dad has not been visiting me.I use to smell cigarette smoke a lot and haven't since then.I guess he feels I don't need him anymore since I got to talk to him.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it..Some may think I'm crazy but I know I'm not.Although the unwell song does fit me..


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

You may want to check the dog over too. This really sounds familiar, but it was such a long time ago. One of our dogs did this when something was bothering them physically.

Bison with the itchy skin?
Gator with the AF?
Moose with the ear infection?....

Sorry, can't remember for sure.

Aside from that... my world view allows for a spirit world, but IMO it is more likely that he is hearing something you can't hear.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockI woke up very quickly from that to find myself face to face with Ilan, who had an intense look that was boring into me.
> When she realized that I was okay, she chuffed at me and went and curled up at the end of the bed, which is her spot.
> For that moment alone, I am grateful, and I know that she loves this family beyond her "dog self" to the deepest reaches of her soul.


That happened with Jax just a couple weeks ago. I figured I must have been making funny noises because normally she doesn't even lift her head if I move but I woke up and she was nose to nose with me. Once I gave her head a pat she woofed at me and went back to sleep.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockThey can see 'ghosts", they can walk in our dreams, and they can still protect us.


Thank you for that story. I know my dogs can read my thoughts.

There was a Native American story I read a few years ago. I don't remember exactly, but the short version is this. 

In the old days, all creatures sat at the same table and could talk with each other. One day man left the table and since then he could not hear the words of the animals, plants and earth.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SagelfnI just saw a commercial on Animal Planet about this. A new show called The Haunted
> ...


just saw the commercial again, it premiers Nov 22nd..didn't catch the time


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the story AllieG!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlEmily,
> Do you have a baby monitor on? There could be frequency that you can't hear, that Mandalay can...not ruling out the ghost theory.


No baby monitor. Her room is too close to ours and I am woken up by every noise that goes on at night. We had one at the beginning, but got rid of it since we never used it.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I think there are lots of things that we don't have a clue about it, the way we rationalize our world is only based in the tools that we develop to measure what we can perceive thru our senses, but there is lot more out there, something's we will learn over time, some others will be always too far for us to understand or even to know.
Said this, do I think that dogs can "see" ghosts?...
If you define a ghost in the religious way, a dead person who pass away by unnatural causes and is flying around stock in some place...
No, I don't think so...
If you define a ghost in a more scientific and open mind point of view, like a manifestation of irregular energy contained by cohesion of its source and disrupting a physical scenario.
Yes, I do think Dogs and many other living creatures can see, hear or perceive it.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Savannah's DadI think there are lots of things that we don't have a clue about it, the way we rationalize our world is only based in the tools that we develop to measure what we can perceive thru our senses, but there is lot more out there, something's we will learn over time, some others will be always too far for us to understand or even to know.
> Said this, do I think that dogs can "see" ghosts?...
> If you define a ghost in the religious way, a dead person who pass away by unnatural causes and is flying around stock in some place...
> No, I don't think so...
> ...










well put


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> I use to smell cigarette smoke a lot and haven't since then.


 Allie, I don't think your story is anything unusual but I would mention the quoted condition to your regular doctor. It may indicate phantosmia that may be a symptom of medical condition.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

These are all really interesting experiences! While I have not had such an experience myself, a close relative of ours had a spooky experience involving her GSD. Her husband had passed away and the GSD (Captain) was very close to him. There is a prayer room in their house and when he was alive, the husband used to pray daily in that room. Nearly a year after he had passed, the relative woke up just after midnight hearing this odd noise coming from Captain. He usually slept next to her on the floor but he wasn't in the bedroom. She found him standing in front of the prayer room, literally shaking and panting and clearly distraught. He was staring intently at the closed door of the prayer room. She was very concerned and as she was trying to calm him down she noticed the smell of incense sticks, which her husband used to light during his prayers. Anybody who has lit one of these sticks will know what I'm talking about. These are not subtle smells. The ones I'm talking about are very strong and have a very distinctive smell. I used to hate that smell as a kid. Now it was just her and Captain in the house. So no chance of anybody else doing this. After a while, the dog calmed down and the smell dissipated. She realized then that it was her husband's birthday. Perhaps he had come back to say hello?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieG
> ...


What kind of medical condition? She'll think I'm nuts and send the men in white coats......Now you've got me curious so please elaborate..


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

No, she won't







http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/phantosmia/AN01684


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDThese are all really interesting experiences! While I have not had such an experience myself, a close relative of ours had a spooky experience involving her GSD. Her husband had passed away and the GSD (Captain) was very close to him. There is a prayer room in their house and when he was alive, the husband used to pray daily in that room. Nearly a year after he had passed, the relative woke up just after midnight hearing this odd noise coming from Captain. He usually slept next to her on the floor but he wasn't in the bedroom. She found him standing in front of the prayer room, literally shaking and panting and clearly distraught. He was staring intently at the closed door of the prayer room. She was very concerned and as she was trying to calm him down she noticed the smell of incense sticks, which her husband used to light during his prayers. Anybody who has lit one of these sticks will know what I'm talking about. These are not subtle smells. The ones I'm talking about are very strong and have a very distinctive smell. I used to hate that smell as a kid. Now it was just her and Captain in the house. So no chance of anybody else doing this. After a while, the dog calmed down and the smell dissipated. She realized then that it was her husband's birthday. Perhaps he had come back to say hello?


That was probably it, or she was having some trouble in her life and he needed to comfort her.I think I haven't smelled Dad since the reading because it truly eased my mind to know he was OK and with everyone else up there.Or because I yelled at him to show himself with another smell I enjoyed like coffee...I HATE smoke smell...YUCK I grew up with it all my life and hate it more now then ever..


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07No, she won't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.I have had a MRI and it didn't show any problems.That was a few yrs ago probably if I thought real hard while this was starting.I was having funny faint like troubles and with my migraines the doc figured it was time for one. The smells always seemed to be in the Am when waking or PM when going to bed.Can't think of it happening during the day at all.HMM now you got me thinking..Great I'll be a basket case.Would it be good that I'm not having it anymore?


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Allie... interesting our topic of discussion has come up now months and months later. 

I dont believe that you have a medical condition, pretty much that medical conditions listed states you have a mental illness ranging from alzheimers to schizophrenia basically a serious mental illness as it indicates. Alot of non believers will tell you this just because they have never experienced the paranormal. Many do not understand this until it happens to them. While personally I will do my best to rationalize what I see hear or otherwise, I will always try to "debunk" if you will what has happened before I declare it paranormal. As a Paranormal investigator.. I have to do so. 

The fact that you smelt the smoke only for a time AFTER your dad had passed and is now gone makes me think you are not experiencing a mental illness. I would think if you had a serious mental illness that it would have been brought up by now also from your previous doctors. 

I have had EEG's, MRIS etc.. all normal and I have smelt phantom smells. etc. I have smelt rose perfume and cigar smoke, only a few times in my life but during these times I also felt like I was not alone in the room. Very odd feeling. 

My husband saw a native american man in our bedroom, he is very healthy, very skeptical man in the US Army. I dont think he made it up nor was he seeing things. He said he was as solid as you and me.. he sprang up as he saw the man walk to the hall and no one was there. Not anywhere in the house. Now my dog Mika, acted incredibly strange the first few weeks in our home. I would sit here at the computer desk and she would sit behind my chair and not move. She would stare at the corner of the living room. 
One night she was running around the living room like something was chasing her. There was no one there. She kept looking back behind her as she was running around the perimeter. She is healthy with no medical problems. That issue only lasted a few weeks. I feel she learned to live with our other "roommates" if you will. 

I feel that dogs can be sensitive but not all dogs, I have three dogs and only Mika is sensitive to the paranormal goings on that had happened in our home. The same is said for people. The paranormal I feel seeks out and sees those who believe, we are like flashlights if you will in the dark. We are open minded and sensitive to these things so those things seek us out more often than those whom are closed minded or have not had the experiences we have had. 

Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that feels good!!!



> Originally Posted By: BJDimockThey can see 'ghosts", they can walk in our dreams, and they can still protect us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

